# Furry Fiesta (Texas)



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone going to this?

I know there are a few people from Texas here.

I think I'm going to check this one out, because why not? I've never been to Texas before, so I guess it's about time. It's also at a Crowne Plaza, and I like Crowne Plazas. Also, according to their website:



> Located less than one mile from Addison's famed "Restaurant Row" (Addison has over 170 restaurants, many very close to the hotel.)



I think that was what broke my indecision. I'm a sucker for good restaurants.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

I will be there. It's fifteen minutes from my house.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 27, 2012)

NICE! XD

I wear really loud clothing and hang out at the bar.

Shouldn't be too hard to find me ;3


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm probably going. ;D


----------



## Rinz (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be there  It's an awesome con. I've not missed it since it started :3


----------



## Azure Halfheart (Jan 10, 2013)

Me and my mate are going, also we are looking for 2 roomies, someone interested?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a room booked already B)

This should be fun though! Seems like a lot of people are going! ^_^


----------



## Sariwynn (Feb 17, 2013)

It is always a fun con, with lots of neat people! I will be going for certain  There are lots of cool restaurants in Addison, swing by The Londoner for some English pub-type food and be sure to get some their buffalo sauce, they are a great place to start.


----------



## Wolfywolf (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going! It's gonna be fun. =3


----------



## vincentthethird (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll be there :<


----------

